# Fracino Cups



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Bought some of these from eBay:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331584623341&globalID=EBAY-GB

Set of 6 x 9oz large Espresso cup & offset saucer - cappuchino, coffee Fracino

Good thick walled cups that hold heat very well. I have the 3oz espresso cups as well; both sets bought for less than ten quid each.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I've just won a set of these on eBay. Got them for £14.39 which still seems pretty good to me. I wonder how much Fracino sell them for?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I bought some of these. I don't believe them to be genuine Fracino cups, if there is such a thing. The logo print is very poor, not uniform and badly positioned. No stamp on bottom like you often get either. Nice and chunky but flawed in my opinion.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

They are genuine as far as I know. I bought the espresso and 6oz cups direct from Fracino a couple of years or so ago and then I recently got a set of the 9oz of this seller recently and they are exactly the same in all respects save size.

I done believe you could get these made with the fancy saucers also and still sell them at a profit at that sort if price even if you had then made up in massive numbers, and anyway why would anyone bother with such a limited potential customer/interest base and take all the risk both finically and criminally?

I'm guessing either Fracino have knocked them out wholesale to this guy quite cheaply (either because they weren't selling and they wanted to liquidate the stock or because of a new range on the way) and he's now he sells them on or perhaps he's working with Fracino and they are being sold of cheap for whatever reason.

From memory Fracino were selling their sets for about £35 plus vat and postage whereas I got a set from him for about a tenner all in!

Yes the printing quality can be a bit varied. I recall getting a couple of replacements from Fracino for this reason when I bought direct from them


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Perhaps they are seconds reject by Fracino.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The description on eBay does say that they are end of line, so Cam is probably right in suggesting that Fracino has probably liquidated stock to either bring in new design, supplier or just get out of the business of selling branded cups. If they were having quality issues it could be as simple as changing supplier for more consistent quality. Either way that seems a good reason why they are so cheap.

From memory there are a couple of businesses in the Telford area which liquidate catering & hospitality equipment. Perhaps this supplier bought a job lot from one of those.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

These arrived today and I can't fault them. All transfers are straight with no flaws in them or the glaze. A bit of a bargain as I desperately needed some smaller cups and these are a nice touch with my Fracino machine.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

I got a set of the 7 oz ones from thesame guy 6 weeks back and they are the only cups I've used for coffee ever since. For the £8 delivered I paid I would say they are brilliant. I belive the guy just got old stock for a song, doesn't seem worth the bother to knock off. Agreed that the logo is a bit thin, I only ran them through the dishwasher once and have been washing by hand ever since. Holding up fine under daily use.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

"Won" a set on ebay as a second chance but had already bid on another set from the same guy, was told he would cancel my second bid if I won, got first set delivered, and hey ho, won the second set and got them sent out too. Now have a dozen flat white cups and saucers

Wife went nuts

Still a bargains a bargain eh?


----------

